# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Χρειαζομαι βοηθεια σε αυτο το θεμα..(Αποπρωσοποποιηση ή κατι αλλο? )

## Μητσάκος

Καλησπερα...Ξαναποσταρω αλλη μια φορα εδω για να πω αυτα που με απασχολουν,καθως δεν τα μοιραζομαι με κανενα στενο μου ατομο(και συγγνωμη που χω ποσταρει και τοσες φορες)..Αυτη η κατασταση δεν αντεχετε αλλο..κανω ασχημες,περιεργες σκεψεις με τις οποιες μετα μερικες φορες δημιουργουντε ιδεες που τις σκεφτομαι εντονα για να δω αν με πιασει κατι και γενικα για να πιστω αν ισχυει ή οχι...Αυτες οι ιδεες εχουν να κανουν κυριοτερα με τον ερωτα..καθως ειναι κατι το οποιο τρεμω(ολα απο αυτη την φοβια ξεκινησαν).μου περνανε δηλαδη οι γρηγορες εικονες ή ακομα χειροτερα σκεφτομαι να τρωω κολλημα η να εχω σεξουαλικη επαφη με διαφορα ατομα τα οποια μερικα ειναι και λαθος (οικογενειακα μελη οπως ξαδερφες π.χ. ή μεγαλυτερες κοπελες κλπ)και αυτο με τρομαζει και με αγχωνει..Το αλλο που δεν ξερω τωρα αν το χω ή απλα το προκαλω εγω με τις σκεψεις μου,ειναι αυτο σχετικα με την αποπρωσοποιηση..Εδω χρειαζομαι κυριοτερα βοηθεια γιατι ειναι ενα θεμα που δεν συζηταω καθολου(ουτε με τον ψυχολογο μου)..Αυτο ξεκινησε εναν μηνα μετα απο την δημιουργια φοβιας του ερωτα..Πρεπει να περασα κατι σαν κριση πανικου(νομιζα θα τρελαθω ειχα μια μικρη δυσκολια στην αναπνοη,με ειχε πιασει πιεση στο πισω μερος του κεφαλιου μου,και με ειχε πιασει ενα γερο σφιξιμο στο στομαχι που μου προκαλουσε την εντυπωση οτι εχω κατι σοβαρο)Απο τοτε αν θυμαμαι καλα αρχισα να αναρωτιεμαι το ''τι μου συμβαινει'' και μετα απο λιγες μερες θυμαμαι που ξυπνησα,καθισα λιγο στο κρεβατι και ειπα ''νιωθω περιεργα,σαν να εχει αλλαξει κατι σε εμενα ή στον κοσμο''..Μολις το πα αυτο αρχισα να ψαχνω στο ιντερνετ μεχρι που βρηκα την αποπρωσοποποιηση/αποπραγματοποιηση..Μετα απο αυτο θυμαμαι οτι αρχισα να σκεφτομαι και βλακειες του στυλ ''ειναι ολα ψευτικα'',γιατι νιωθω ετσι''..Αλλα οπως και να το κανουμε,ενιωθα οντως περιεργα..Τελοςπαντων ηρθαν ο Δεκεμβρης,σταματησα για λιγο το σχολειο αρχισα να κανω πραγματα που με εκαναν να ξεχνιεμαι και γενικα χαλαρωσα κατα εναν βαθμο(ακομα σκεφτομουν διαφορα τετοια αλλα προσπαθουσα να μην τα αφηνω να με εππηρεαζουν)..Και τελος παντων θα φτασω στο τωρα..τωρα λοιπον νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα απο παλια..οι σκεψεις εχουν ηρεμησει κατα εναν βαθμο..αλλα ακομα δυστυχως υπαρχουν(και του ερωτα αλλα και της αποπρωσοποποιησης)..Καθε μερα μου ρχοντε σκεψεις του στυλ ''ολα ψευτικα '',''παλια ενιωθα αλλιως'',''γιατι τα βλεπω ολα σαν παιχνιδι ή ταινια'' και γενικα σκεψεις σχετικα με την συμπτωματολογια της αποπροσωποποιησης..την μια λεω,δεν εχεις κατι τετοιο μωρε,απλα εσυ με την ιδεα σου κανεις να νιωθεις περιεργα αλλα απο την αλλη αφου περασει λιγος καιρος και ακομα το σκεφτομαι..λεω ''για να το σκεφτομαι ακομα και για να νιωθω ακομα ετσι σημαινει οτι το χω''..Και απο συμπτωματα το μονο που μπορω να πω οτι εχω ειναι οτι καποιες φορες οταν τα σκεφτομαι αυτα νιωθω περιεργα,κανω περιεργες σκεψεις και μπορει να νιωσω καμια φορα σαν να βλεπω μονο και να μην νιωθω (δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω ακριβως)..αλλα ουτε αυτη την ''θολουρα'' εχω,ουτε βλεπω τα πραγματα περιεργα..Αλλα οταν τα σκεφτομαι και δημιουργω ιδεες με αυτα τα συμπτωματα τα κανω και μοιαζουν σαν οντως να τα εχω....Γενικα, λογο ολων αυτων των σκεψεων εχω φτασει σε σημειο να μην μπορω να καταλαβω αν νιωθω φυσιολογικα ή οχι ή αν οντως εχω κατι ή οχι..εχω κουραστει με αυτο το θεμα..και τωρα τελευταια για καποιον λογο νευριαζω πολυ ευκολα Εσεις τι λετε να ναι?Αμα οντως το χω πως να το αντιμετωπισω?Πως φευγει?

----------


## Piece Of Mind

σιγουρα ολο αυτο το θεμα αποπροσωποποιησης εχει να κανει με το στρες..το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να το συζητησεις με τον ψυχολογο σου,να ξερεις οτι ουτε θα σε περασει για τρελο ουτε για τιποτα,τετοια πραγματα εχουν ακουσει χιλιαδες φορες και ειναι απτα πιο απλα που ακουνε καθε τοσο..ξεκινα απτο να μιλησεις στον ψυχολογο σου.εγω για το ιδιο θεμα παιρνω αγωγη.

----------


## Anna M.

Δεν γνωριζω κατι για την αποπρωσοποιηση, με μια γρηγορη αναζητηση στο internet, καταλαβα πανω κατω τι περιγραφεις.Στη συνεχεια διαβασα αρκετα απο τα post που εχεις αναρτησει και δειλα θα εκφερω την αποψη μου.
Διακρινω οτι εχεις την αναγκη να εισαι διαφορετικος. Θεωρω οτι πλεον εχεις εξαντλησει τις πιθανοτητες του να διαφερεις και εξακολουθεις να ψαχνεις να βρισκεις τροπους να διαφερεις. Μηπως η εντονη αναγκη σου να εισαι ο πρωταγωνιστης της ζωης σου ρουφαει ολη την ενεργεια και χανεσαι στο χωρο? Μηπως προσπαθεις να γινεις κατι που δεν εισαι γιατι ο αλλος ειναι πχ πιο δημοφιλεις απο εσενα, αρα κατι κανεις λαθος? Δεν εισαι σπουδαιος μονο οταν σε χειροκροτουν και σε θαυμαζουν. Ακομη και ετσι να γινει, μια μερα να εισαι εσυ ο πρωταγωνιστης ολοι αυτοι που θα σε χειροκροτησουν μολις τελειωσει η παρασταση θα φυγουν. Μονος του οποιος εμεινε δεν επαθε τιποτα! Φυσικα και θα εχεις φοβια στον ερωτα αν νιωθεις οτι οι αλλοι ειναι πιο εμπειροι η καλυτεροι απο εσενα. Πως να μην φοβασαι οτι αν η κοπελα δεν μεινει ευχαριστημενη, θα μαθευτει, και θα βρουν ακομη ενα πατημα στο να σε μειωνουν..? Στασου στα ποδια σου!Αγαπησε τον ευατο σου για τις αρετες σου, που ειμαι σιγουρη εχεις πολλες, αλλα τις εχεις θαψει στην προσπαθεια σου να φτασεις τον mr Τελειο που εχεις στο μυαλο σου, ξεκινα ενα αθλημα που σου αρεσει, κανε εκει νεες παρεες για να ανοικεις πλεον και εσυ σε ενα συνολο που να εχετε ολοι τις ιδιες προσδοκιες.
Συγνωμη που απαντησα με κρητιριο "λιγο απο ολα" τα post που διαβασα, αλλα ηθελα να βγαλω γενικο συμπερασμα.

----------


## Μητσάκος

> Δεν γνωριζω κατι για την αποπρωσοποιηση, με μια γρηγορη αναζητηση στο internet, καταλαβα πανω κατω τι περιγραφεις.Στη συνεχεια διαβασα αρκετα απο τα post που εχεις αναρτησει και δειλα θα εκφερω την αποψη μου.
> Διακρινω οτι εχεις την αναγκη να εισαι διαφορετικος. Θεωρω οτι πλεον εχεις εξαντλησει τις πιθανοτητες του να διαφερεις και εξακολουθεις να ψαχνεις να βρισκεις τροπους να διαφερεις. Μηπως η εντονη αναγκη σου να εισαι ο πρωταγωνιστης της ζωης σου ρουφαει ολη την ενεργεια και χανεσαι στο χωρο? Μηπως προσπαθεις να γινεις κατι που δεν εισαι γιατι ο αλλος ειναι πχ πιο δημοφιλεις απο εσενα, αρα κατι κανεις λαθος? Δεν εισαι σπουδαιος μονο οταν σε χειροκροτουν και σε θαυμαζουν. Ακομη και ετσι να γινει, μια μερα να εισαι εσυ ο πρωταγωνιστης ολοι αυτοι που θα σε χειροκροτησουν μολις τελειωσει η παρασταση θα φυγουν. Μονος του οποιος εμεινε δεν επαθε τιποτα! Φυσικα και θα εχεις φοβια στον ερωτα αν νιωθεις οτι οι αλλοι ειναι πιο εμπειροι η καλυτεροι απο εσενα. Πως να μην φοβασαι οτι αν η κοπελα δεν μεινει ευχαριστημενη, θα μαθευτει, και θα βρουν ακομη ενα πατημα στο να σε μειωνουν..? Στασου στα ποδια σου!Αγαπησε τον ευατο σου για τις αρετες σου, που ειμαι σιγουρη εχεις πολλες, αλλα τις εχεις θαψει στην προσπαθεια σου να φτασεις τον mr Τελειο που εχεις στο μυαλο σου, ξεκινα ενα αθλημα που σου αρεσει, κανε εκει νεες παρεες για να ανοικεις πλεον και εσυ σε ενα συνολο που να εχετε ολοι τις ιδιες προσδοκιες.
> Συγνωμη που απαντησα με κρητιριο "λιγο απο ολα" τα post που διαβασα, αλλα ηθελα να βγαλω γενικο συμπερασμα.


Γεια σου Αννα και ευχαριστω για την απαντηση...απο αυτα που λες καποια ισχυουν καποια οχι..Αυτο που λες οτι θελω να βρισκω τροπους να διαφερω δεν πολυισχυει αλλα οκ,δεν θα αρνηθω οτι ζηλευω καποια ατομα ή οτι δεν εχω δοκιμασει ποτε το να ειμαι λιγο διαφορετικος,αλλα αυτο δεν νομιζω οτι παιζει ρολο με αυτο που περιεγραψα..μπορει να παιζει ρολο και αυτο ομως..Αυτο που επισης λες για τον ερωτα ειναι αυτο(ρεζιλι επειδη ειμαι πρωταρης)+το γεγονος οτι φοβαμαι το κολλημα (ειδικα οταν δεν υπαρχει ανταποκριση) δηλαδη καταθλιψη,δεν τρωω τιποτα ,δεν ξεκολλαω και γενικα..αυτο φοβαμαι κυριοτερα.

----------


## Anna M.

Πως ρε αγορι μου να μην αναγκαζεις τον εαυτο σου να μπει σε αυτην την δοκιμασια οταν ολα αυτα που ζεις δεν ειναι δικο σου δημιουργημα? Εχεις μπει σε εναν κοσμο δανεικο. Ζεις τον κοσμο των αλλων. και οχι μονο αυτο, προσπαθεις κιολας να ενταχτεις με ζηλο στην κοινωνια τους λες και δεν υπαρχει αλλος ανθρωπος στον πλανητη να συναναστραφεις! Πως ολο αυτο να μην σε εξαντλει ψυχολογικα? Φυσικο ο Ταδε να ειναι πιο δημοφιλεις και χαρουμενος απο εσενα αφου ζει την ζωη του και τις επιλογες του. Φυσικα θα σε κοροϊδευει που δεν μπορεις να τον φτασεις. Μα δεν καταλαβα!!! Γιατι να τον φτασεις? Αλλαξε το επικεντρο του ενδιαφεροντως σου. Σπαταλησε την πολυτιμη ενεργεια σου στο να κανεις πραγματα για εσενα, οπως πχ ενα αθλημα και προχωρα επιτελους σε κατι δικο σου! Συγνωμη που σου μιλαω ετσι, αλλα καπου καπου ειναι πολυ ευκολο να γινεις ο θαυμαστης του εαυτου σου!!! Μετα ολα τα αλλα απο την αυρα που θα εκπεμπεις θα ερθουν μονα τους!! οπως πχ η κοπελα, και μαλιστα θα ερθει με φοβο μην ΕΣΥ την απορριψεις! Τωρα εκει που αναλωνεσαι και χανεις την ενεργεια σου σε βλεπω να καταλιγεις βαμπιρ με μαγκουρα. Φιλικα παντα και με αγαπη!

----------


## Μητσάκος

> Πως ρε αγορι μου να μην αναγκαζεις τον εαυτο σου να μπει σε αυτην την δοκιμασια οταν ολα αυτα που ζεις δεν ειναι δικο σου δημιουργημα? Εχεις μπει σε εναν κοσμο δανεικο. Ζεις τον κοσμο των αλλων. και οχι μονο αυτο, προσπαθεις κιολας να ενταχτεις με ζηλο στην κοινωνια τους λες και δεν υπαρχει αλλος ανθρωπος στον πλανητη να συναναστραφεις! Πως ολο αυτο να μην σε εξαντλει ψυχολογικα? Φυσικο ο Ταδε να ειναι πιο δημοφιλεις και χαρουμενος απο εσενα αφου ζει την ζωη του και τις επιλογες του. Φυσικα θα σε κοροϊδευει που δεν μπορεις να τον φτασεις. Μα δεν καταλαβα!!! Γιατι να τον φτασεις? Αλλαξε το επικεντρο του ενδιαφεροντως σου. Σπαταλησε την πολυτιμη ενεργεια σου στο να κανεις πραγματα για εσενα, οπως πχ ενα αθλημα και προχωρα επιτελους σε κατι δικο σου! Συγνωμη που σου μιλαω ετσι, αλλα καπου καπου ειναι πολυ ευκολο να γινεις ο θαυμαστης του εαυτου σου!!! Μετα ολα τα αλλα απο την αυρα που θα εκπεμπεις θα ερθουν μονα τους!! οπως πχ η κοπελα, και μαλιστα θα ερθει με φοβο μην ΕΣΥ την απορριψεις! Τωρα εκει που αναλωνεσαι και χανεις την ενεργεια σου σε βλεπω να καταλιγεις βαμπιρ με μαγκουρα. Φιλικα παντα και με αγαπη!


Σωστα ειναι αυτα που λες..αλλα νομιζω ξεφυγαμε απο το αρχικο θεμα..το οτι προσπαθω να μοιασω σε καποιον ειναι κατι που κανω μονο σε συγκεκριμενα ατομα..και κανω πολλα πραγματα για εμενα(πολλοι περισσοτερα απο οτι κανω για να μοιασω σε αλλους)..αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως συνδυασες αυτο το θεμα,με το θεμα που ποσταρα πιο πανω..αυτη την στιγμη συζηταμε 2 διαφορετικα θεματα..και επισης θα διαφωνησω που λες οτι ''εχω μπει σε εναν κοσμο ιδανικο'' και ''ζω τον κοσμο των αλλων'' γιατι αυτο δεν το κανω.ζω την δικια μου ζωη και μερικες μονο φορες προσπαθω να την κανω να μοιαζει λιγο με των αλλων..

----------


## Anna M.

Δανεικο κοσμο αναφερθηκα!!

Στο πιο πανω θεμα σου αναφερεσαι οτι κανεις σκεψεις για συγκενικα προσωπα σεξουαλικου περιεχομενου. Αυτα τα προσωπα τα σκεφτεσαι περιεργα γιατι νιωθεις ασφαλεια μαζι τους.

Θεωρω οτι το αποτελεσμα ολων αυτων που διαβασα(και εδω και στα αλλα post) ειναι η δυσκολιες που αντιμετοπιζεις και περιγραφεις πιο πανω. Αποψη μου ειναι πως το σωμα σου αντιδρα σε αυτο που το μυαλο σου θελει να φτασει. Και αυτο που το μυαλο σου θελει να φτασει ειναι η αναγκη σου να εισαι διαφορετικος και καλυτερος απο οτι ηδη εισαι γιατι πολυ απλα σου εχουν αφησει το μηνυμα οτι δεν αξιζεις μια.

----------


## betelgeuse

Μητσο το θεμα της αποπροσωποποιησης το εχουμε ξανασυζητησει στο φορουμ , αν θες ψαξε να ριξεις μια ματια.

Το μονο που σε συμβουλευω ειναι , αν οντως εχεις αποπροσωποποιηση , να πας σε γιατρο αμεσα. Η αποπροσωποποιηση δεν ειναι καλο σημαδι και επειδη εχω περασει πολλα εξ αιτιας της , σου λεω μην χανεις χρονο , κανε κατι αμεσα για να μην χτυπας το κεφαλι σου στον τοιχο μετα σαν εμενα.

----------

